# Just Finished Salt/Pepper Mill



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

Just finished a salt/pepper mill for a customer - I am pretty happy with the finish.

Thoughts, Comments?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. What's the wood and finish? It turned out great.

Red


----------



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

Cocobolo with a CA finish.

The CA is more work but I really like the results.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice MT, 
Hard to find cocobolo in peppermill blank size.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Does that single mill do salt *and* pepper? What kind of mechanism did you use?


----------



## Mad Turner (Nov 12, 2012)

Its a Crush Grind (ceramic) so it will do either salt or pepper.

I made a duplicate only with two strips in the "knob" so they could differentiate. This is before polishing. The other is before turning (haha)


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow, I love the before and after photos. That is a very cool look. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

nice job.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Beautiful work. Getting a nice Celtic knot like you have requires a lot of careful work.


----------



## sawdust33 (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful I am just starting to do some turning and I think it is addicting . I have to finish up about 30 pens and pencils today for my kids and grand kids. Thanks for showing now I can look forward to trying to make one.


----------

